

A Javascript WYSIWYG Editor That works on the iPad - nbrogi
https://medium.com/p/87a20f9cbfd0

======
bowerbird
best of luck on this initiative.

-bowerbird

~~~
nbrogi
Thanks, man!

Fingers crossed :-)

